# Green 1929(?) Nehi bottle



## MichaelFla (Feb 26, 2015)

The recent post about the Royal Crown Ginger Ale labels intrigued me, and I went searching for information myself. I found a 1943 painting containing what looks to be a green ACL bottle. Thinking I might have seen something like that before I went digging through my old digging finds and found this old Nehi bottle that I dug in the 70s. I am sure these are pretty common, but I haven't seen many of them personally. It is embossed on the heel of one side: MIN.CONTS.6-FL.OZ. / PROPERTY OFAnd on the heel of the other side: NEHI BOTTLING CO.The base is embossed simply 29N I have always assumed this was 1929, since the dump was in use from ca. 1908 to ca. 1933. I don't know much about ACL bottles, so I've no idea whether this would have been paper label or ACL, but my guess would be label. Maybe I should try to track down some labels from the 1920's?The dump was a swamp, so the bottle would have been under mud for over 45 years by the time I dug it in the late 70s.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 26, 2015)

I found this. It was described as Nehi lemon sour.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 26, 2015)

Definitely not an ACL if it's 1929, they weren't invented until the early 30's.  I've never seen one of those before, but then again I don't think I've ever seen _any_ Nehi bottles.  Pretty sure they didn't distribute in Canada.


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 26, 2015)

This was the first I had ever seen, and in the interceding years I think I recall seeing one other. Now that Iggyworf posted the pic with the label, I rather like it.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 26, 2015)

I couldn't find a close up of the label though. I'd like to see it better. Nehi is part of the Royal Crown cola history. There is a 32 oz bottle on ebay similar to yours. But with no label. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Nehi-Bottling-Company-Green-Empty-32-OZ-Glass-Bottle-/400746704945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4e5d7031


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 26, 2015)

Check it out. I found the full listing of the bottle. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEHI-LEMON-SOUR-PAPER-LABEL-6-OZ-SODA-BOTTLE-/261703634449?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=g5qABCWixkAGiHXx4bF0POZ2HMM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 26, 2015)

I would have thought the standard flavors would have been bottled in the silk-stocking bottles by that point. It seems odd to me that, since they bottled other flavors in them, they should leave this flavor in the the paper-labeled bottle.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2015)

Michael, After seeing the bottle you posted, I remembered digging some of those from the 20's 30's dump [attachment=2-26-15 005.JPG] [attachment=2-26-15 006.JPG] .  I don't know if any of this is any help.  Found four in the bottle barn. The one on the left is Owens Illinois 1936 and the three on the right are Laurens Glass Works.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2015)

Not sure how to read the Laurens date codes.  Seems to be E2  2, E2 3, and E2 5. Hope this helps.  Buster[attachment=2-26-15 007.JPG] [attachment=2-26-15 009.JPG] [attachment=2-26-15 008.JPG]


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 26, 2015)

Cool bottles. Laurens Glass works date codes I think should read 2LGW2 = 1922, 2LGW3 = 1923, 2LGW5 = 1925. If I got that wrong I hope I am corrected. But pretty sure thats it. Too bad no paper labels on them.


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 26, 2015)

I will take a picture of the code on mine tomorrow. Like I said, it simply says 29N


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2015)

Michael,  If Iggyworf is correct on the Laurens date codes  are 1922-1925 and we know the Owens Illinois is 1936, then I also believe your 29N is 1929. I don't see any ghost acl traces on any of mine either. Buster


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 27, 2015)

Would the date codes be 1922, 23, and 25 and still say Nehi Bottling Co? I didn't think they became Nehi until 1925.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 27, 2015)

Michael that is right about Nehi. That slipped my mind. I had to go back and look at all this talk about RC cola. But from what I read that is how to read LGW codes like that. So now I am not to sure.


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, that is definitely something to think about. If that is the correct dating (I personally have no idea, but I would guess it is correct) then maybe they were embossing Nehi bottles with that name before the company name officially changed? Two separate lines in one company?


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2015)

I've found similar bottles not for nehi though but other companies that used green 7 oz bottles and yeah there likely used for some sort of lemon/lime drink that type of pop was popular back then


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2015)

I've found similar bottles not for nehi though but other companies that used green 7 oz bottles and yeah there likely used for some sort of lemon/lime drink that type of pop was popular back then


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2015)

I found this old thread from this forum. It might shed a different light on this. But it still doesn't explain the 1922 Nehi date. Do you see any ghost ACL on your bottles? https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/early-green-nehi-m391555.aspx


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2015)

Check out member Morbious_fod site also. http://www.tazewell-orange.com/nehiblfd.html


----------



## MichaelFla (Mar 2, 2015)

Morbious points out that these bottles are ACL and date from the late 30s and 40s. We have shown that they pre-date those dates. So when were ACL labels actually started? If my bottle was an ACL it would have washed away years before I found it. It was in muck for 40+ years.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2015)

I think the ACL process did not start until like the mid thirties.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 7, 2015)

I am pretty sure the first pyro glaze label's came out in 1934. Nehi was incorporated in 1928.


----------



## MichaelFla (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Jim, can you shed any light on the three Nehi bottles from 1922, 23, and 25?


----------

